# Firmware: Canon EOS 7D Mark II v1.1.2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 2, 2017)

```
<p>Firmware Version 1.1.2 incorporates the following fix:</p>
<p>Corrects the phenomenon in which remote shooting with the Camera Connect App is not possible after connecting the EOS 7D Mark II to a smartphone via the Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1.</p>
<ul>
<li>This phenomenon only occurs when the firmware was updated from Version 1.0.5 or earlier to Version 1.1.1.</li>
<li>There is no need to update the firmware if the firmware was updated from Version 1.1.0 to Version 1.1.1, or if the EOS 7D Mark II was equipped with Firmware Version 1.1.1 at the time of purchase.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-7d-mark-ii?subtab=downloads-firmware#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25">Download Firmware v1.1.2 for the EOS 7D Mark II</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## RGF (Jun 2, 2017)

I guess I'll leave the 1.1.1 firmware in place. So far, no problems.


----------



## Andreos (Jun 3, 2017)

It's hilarious how Canon doesn't fix bugs, only phenomena. ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 3, 2017)

Andreos said:


> It's hilarious how Canon doesn't fix bugs, only phenomena. ;D



perhaps it was a phenomenal bug......


----------



## Macoose (Jun 3, 2017)

My 7D2 came back from service this week with the firmware rolled back to v1.1.0.
I don't have the wifi card so I wouldn't know if there was a problem or not.
I'll install the new one tomorrow.

M


----------



## BasXcanon (Jun 3, 2017)

Andreos said:


> It's hilarious how Canon doesn't fix bugs, only phenomena. ;D



What bugs does the 7D mark 2 have?


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> Andreos said:
> 
> 
> > It's hilarious how Canon doesn't fix bugs, only phenomena. ;D
> ...



No bugs, only features which they update (to other features which then need to be updated ...)


----------



## BasXcanon (Jun 3, 2017)

I know many people get upset to never hear new major firmware updates unlike Fuji.
But let's examine the Firmware 2.0 for Fuji XT-2

*1 Shooting Raw in brackets. *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*2 Extended ISO 125/160 *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*3 Long Bulb mode max 15mins. *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*4 1/3 Iso stops. *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*5 Iso adjustments with front dial *Well you can find the ISO button on your 7D blindfolded, can't you??*
*6 Minimum shutter speed setting *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*7 Fast Face recognition *Dual pixel AF, someone??*
*8 Focus hunting fix *Fine tune AF cases?? Available since 2014 on 7Dm2!*
*9 Small single AF-point *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*10Portrait/landscape orientated AF points. *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*11Change single AF point in digital zoom 1080P *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)* 
*12Eye focus in video recording. *Dual pixel AF, someone??*
*13Change ISO during video *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*14Continues AF during video *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2, IF back button focussed)*
*15Histogram during video *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*16Audio Noise reduction for Rode mic. *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*17View images in EVF with energy saver. *Not available on 7Dm2, but M5?!*
*18Picture display on lcd stays active during burst shoot *Not available on 7Dm2, but are we missing it??*
*19Menu turns 90degrees when camera in portrait mode *(Not available since 2014 on 7Dm2 )*
*20Name your C-mode *(Not available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*21Copyright in EXIF *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*22Voice memo to photo *Left out on purpose since the 1DSm2??*
*23Bracket 9frames in a row *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*24Shoot without cards! *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*25Tether fix for Lightroom *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*26Lock halfpress shutter during video *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*27Shutterspeed info on replay photo *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2, or press INFO button)*
*28Bug fix for overexpose during High-burst *(Available since 2014 on 7Dm2, See highlight priority??)*
*29Lensfix for fujinon 18-135mm. *(No issues since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*30Bugfix for the phone app shutting down *That's what this V1.1.2 on 7Dm2 is for??*
*31Bugfix for native flashes *(No issues since 2014 on 7Dm2)*
*32Bugfix for Nissen Flashes *(Use Godox/Yongnauo/Canon for 7Dm2 instead)*
*33Back button focus on scroll wheel *(Available AF-button since 2014 on 7Dm2)*

All in all, all those updates for the Fuji Xt-2 are not really that impressive considering the age of the 7Dm2 now. 
And Fuji's own XT-2 does not even do flash exposure comp with their native X500 speedlite.

So, the end conclusion: *Too much hype on firmwares.*
Be glad you got the 7Dm2/80D option from Canon that delivers 95% of this straight out of the box from your camera store.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 3, 2017)

One of the reasons I went Canon was stability..... usually, when they release something, it works. That is one of the advantages of a conservative company...... My Oly has had a dozen updates in the time that my Canon had one.....


----------

